# Strange Noises your Hedgehog Makes



## XwazzyX (Apr 13, 2012)

Zuzu's cage is in my bedroom. She tends to make some noise throughout the night. Usually nothing too unusual. Last night I awoke to the strangest noises coming from her cage. It sounded like an alien critter had inhabited her cage. More or less a mix of clicks, squeaks, and electronic beeps. I got up to check on her and she stared back at me with a look that could only be interpreted as "What are you looking at?" She was fine.

What are some of the stranger noises you have heard from your little ones?


----------



## CrypticChris (Mar 24, 2012)

My hedgie has made noises that sound similar to Predator! :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe.....maybe she was breaking out some moves and doing the robot. That's the only explaination I can come up with for electronic beeps.  I've only heard Harvey wiffle and huff, but Izzy has wiffled, huffed and clicked.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

mine have mad those noises to might have been dreaming?


----------



## Hannah_hedgehog (Sep 14, 2013)

My hedgehog does that too! So weird!!!


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Pindsvin chirps at me a lot. I thought they only did that when they are babies wanting their mothers


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Any chance you could get a video or audio recording and post it in http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/18-fun-stuff/21719-many-sounds-hedgehogs.html ?


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Macey likes to smack her lips loudly on occasion while sleeping


----------

